
Show HN: Creating and Monetizing chat bots just got easier with ChatterOn - adit93
http://www.chatteron.io/monetization-radbot.html
======
adit93
Hello everybody,

I'm Adit, the founder of ChatterOn.

At ChatterOn we help thousands of developers build chat bots on a daily basis
and in the recent past we noticed that many developers were complaining of the
lack of monetization options.

We decided to do something.

We proudly announce the first ever Chat bot development platform, that helps
developers build and Monetize their chat bots powered by RadBots. So now, not
only can you create chat bots, but also earn money in a few clicks on the
ChatterOn platform. It is the easiest way of making money from your chat bots
- no coding, one-click integration and relevant, targeted advertisements for
your end-users.

We believe that monetization for chat bots is a very important step for the
whole ecosystem to evolve because now developers across the globe can spend
quality time on building products without worrying about monetization.

We at ChatterOn are constantly innovating and have lined up multiple
partnerships to help you monetize your chatbots!

I'm online for the whole day. Please ask me anything! Your comments,
suggestions and questions are most welcome.

------
akprats
What platforms are supported ? Interested to see how this plays out in the
market.

~~~
adit93
We support Facebook Messenger as of today.

Our team is working hard to extend the integrations to Kik, Telegram, Skype,
Line, website, apps, etc.

Keep watching us for updates.

------
mayank_zuppit
Will ads be textual form or in UI form?

~~~
adit93
Currently we support UI form of Advertisements.

But soon, we will support Event-triggered Contextual ads also. Imagine this -
No banner, no text ad that comes in the way of what you actually want, just
event-triggered suggestions. For eg. You book a dinner date at one of your fav
restaurants on Yelp bot. After the booking, the bot subtly asks, whether
you'll be driving or taking a cab. If you are taking a cab, it will refer you
to a cab service and use the data from the on-going chat. No redirection.

I think that's the future. Event - triggered conversational advertisement.

